# Test Your Hard Drive With Free Software



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

If your computer is acting strangely, the problem could be in your hard drive. Western Digital, a hard drive manufacturer, has software available to test any brand. The software first uses external commands to test drives. Then it calls on drives' self-test features.

Only late model drives are likely to have these features, known as Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology. SMART is an industry standard used by most manufacturers. The tests will give you the serial and model numbers of the drive. They also will report on the drive's condition. The software can be found here.

http://support.wdc.com/dlg


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

cool:up:


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Franca

Thanks for the link. Looks like a nice utility and the website eludes to use with others drive manufacturers. What degree of integration between manufacturers was not mentioned.

Here are some other functions of the program that also are nice:
Data Lifeguard Tools Software Utilities


Easily partitions and formats the new hard drive. 
Overcomes operating system and BIOS limitations.
Quickly and safely copies the contents of the existing hard drive onto the new hard drive. 
Tests drive for Ultra ATA compatibility.
Can quickly diagnose and repair many drive problems that may arise.

Dave


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by franca:_
> *Only late model drives are likely to have these features, known as Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology. SMART is an industry standard used by most manufacturers. *


Actually, most non-SMART equipped drives that were in regular service have most likely died, it's been years since SMART has been pretty universally available.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for this link. I've been looking for a utility like this for a while.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Your welcome.

& Thanks.


----------

